# Which wood boat plans



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

Have always wanted to build a wood/fiberglass boat but can't decide on a set of plans. Looking for 17'ish foot hull, tiller and a small tunnel. The tunnel of course seems to be the kicker in skiffs like this. Really like the FS18 on bateau but no tunnel in it.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Talk to Chris Morejohn http://www.microskiff.com/threads/flats-skiff-hull-lines-and-3-d-drawings-by-chris-morejohn.40435/


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Talk to Chris Morejohn http://www.microskiff.com/threads/flats-skiff-hull-lines-and-3-d-drawings-by-chris-morejohn.40435/


I built the FS18 last winter and it doesn't have a tunnel, is the best decision I've ever made, because it's lighter than a Hell's Bay Glades Skiff, poles faster, and floats in an honest 3" with a 20 hp Merc. probably 4 1/2" with 2 guys. I've fished for 4 years from the Hell's Bay, and this boat, if you build it will blow you away. I can dry launch anywhere without getting the trailer tires wet with 1 hand, in fact if the ramp is a little steep, hold on, because the boat slides off on it;s own without a push. I know firsthand, because I had to run into th water the first time to retrieve it. Also the support of Bateau, with the designer Jacques Mertens answering any questions you may have usually within hours is incredible. Don't hesitate, I've done the research, you won't find a better set of plans or an easier boat to build, or better support anywhere. Or you can just buy the FS14 Low Sheer I recently finished. A few pics of the 18, and a shot of the 14. Good luck in whatever you decide, and if you have any specific questions on the builds just let me know, or if want to check out both these builds I live in Flagler Beach. Mike
View attachment 4007
View attachment 4008
View attachment 4009
View attachment 4010
View attachment 4007
View attachment 4008
View attachment 4009
View attachment 4010


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

I like 

I like the ka joe from Spira. On my short list.


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

Man Seapro you did an excellent job on that build!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree the FS18 without a tunnel is a great boat. I'm planning on building an FS17 in the next couple of years. Bateau.com designs are tried and true, and easy to build especially for a first timer. If you absolutely must have a tunnel then have you asked them about adapting one?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Morejohn


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I really like my bateau.com plans, but I used them as a reference, not a "plan". Stitch and glue is a very simple technique. Ply on frame, strip-built and cold molded are a bit more difficult.

If I wanted a tunnel boat, I'd want something wide enough to offset the loss of displacement at rest. A narrow skiff can't do that unless it is pretty long. I'd get the plans for something like the XF20 if I was dead set on a tunnel hull.

If you want a true microskiff, the FS18 is the way to go IMO. The Chalmette skiff plans by Spira (ply on frame) do come with a tunnel in the plans, but you'd have to stretch it to 16'. The Spira Ka-Joe is a cool option, but it is too narrow in the stern to have a tunnel and I don't like how slab-sided it is. The Smith Marine Crystal 16 or Osprey 18 is another nice plan, but it is bigger and more complex to build than the others listed.

Nate


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

All that being said, while I really like the FS18 and suffer from a little bit of "builder's remorse", if I went back in time, I would first build a very simple, workboat finished, two-thwart 14' flat back pirogue (http://www.gatorboats.com/Pirogue-Boat-Plans.htm; I'd widen it to 30" across the bottom) that could be planed out by a 6 hp outboard. A small simple boat like that is a good way to get your technique right because your initial heavy laminations don't have a chance to add up to significant extra weight. A bigger decked hull lets those initial sloppy laminations add more weight to the build. Additionally, while a little one person boat is always useful, you can later justify building the bigger boat because the first one is so little.

Disregard if you have extensive epoxy/fiberglass experience.

Nate


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> All that being said, while I really like the FS18 and suffer from a little bit of "builder's remorse", if I went back in time, I would first build a very simple, workboat finished, two-thwart 14' flat back pirogue (http://www.gatorboats.com/Pirogue-Boat-Plans.htm; I'd widen it to 30" across the bottom) that could be planed out by a 6 hp outboard. A small simple boat like that is a good way to get your technique right because your initial heavy laminations don't have a chance to add up to significant extra weight. A bigger decked hull lets those initial sloppy laminations add more weight to the build. Additionally, while a little one person boat is always useful, you can later justify building the bigger boat because the first one is so little.
> 
> Disregard if you have extensive epoxy/fiberglass experience.
> 
> Nate



Good stuff. I re did a small skiff lastyear. Foam core deck and bulkheads. My next adventure is to build a whole boat. I've got the technique down decently w/o using a vacuum set up. Will the weight savings gained from using vacuum be substantial compared to more conventonal lay up ?


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

What a beaut! This one popped up in the similar post at the bottom of this page.

http://www.harrisonboatworks.com/portfolio/17-5-foot-flats-boat/


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Jason said:


> Man Seapro you did an excellent job on that build!


Thanks Jason. These are easy boats to build, even easier if you have the right tools and know how to use them. The last picture is the 14 footer I just finished. I don't have a motor for it yet, but I think it will be a great little Microskiff. Another great thing about both boats is they're both self bailing at rest so that you can leave the drain plug out if you leave the boat in the water somewhere. No bilge pump necessary, so the entire boats hull is dry storage. Great for long trips in the Everglades. Here's a few more shots of the FS14 Low Sheer. Mike
View attachment 4026
View attachment 4027
View attachment 4028
View attachment 4029


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Man that is a sweet skiff! Nice work!


----------



## Rippinlips (Dec 20, 2016)

seapro17sv said:


> I built the FS18 last winter and it doesn't have a tunnel, is the best decision I've ever made, because it's lighter than a Hell's Bay Glades Skiff, poles faster, and floats in an honest 3" with a 20 hp Merc. probably 4 1/2" with 2 guys. I've fished for 4 years from the Hell's Bay, and this boat, if you build it will blow you away. I can dry launch anywhere without getting the trailer tires wet with 1 hand, in fact if the ramp is a little steep, hold on, because the boat slides off on it;s own without a push. I know firsthand, because I had to run into th water the first time to retrieve it. Also the support of Bateau, with the designer Jacques Mertens answering any questions you may have usually within hours is incredible. Don't hesitate, I've done the research, you won't find a better set of plans or an easier boat to build, or better support anywhere. Or you can just buy the FS14 Low Sheer I recently finished. A few pics of the 18, and a shot of the 14. Good luck in whatever you decide, and if you have any specific questions on the builds just let me know, or if want to check out both these builds I live in Flagler Beach. Mike
> View attachment 4007
> View attachment 4008
> View attachment 4009
> ...


What's the beam on that bad boy?! I love it. Planning on a build in the near future.


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

Mike,
Was there much of a difference in build time/difficulty between the fs18 and 14? They are both beautiful!


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Austin_Boudreaux said:


> Mike,
> Was there much of a difference in build time/difficulty between the fs18 and 14? They are both beautiful!


The beam on the FS18 is 55" and the FS14 is 63".......The skill level is the same for either boat except on the FS18 I chose to do the rounded bow option which requires cutting the plywood into 1" strips at the bow going aft 8' and forming the curved bow, which does add a bunch of hours and a degree of difficulty over the hard chine version. Not anything really technical though, just a slow process of stitching the strips together a little at a time working aft up to the bow. That little part added about 25 hours to my build with the extra fairing thrown in. Otherwise I took longer on the 18 being my first build, but they're about the same amount of work overall. Mike


----------

